# Mob boss vs 390 boss



## gyrojosh26 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for some new bindings and its come down to these 2. The thing is I cant really see what the difference is and was hoping someone had ridden them both.

They both seem to have all the same tech .i.e. canted bed and backs, autostraps etc. According to Rome they both have the same flex rating. but then description wise the mobs are aimed more at jib kids and 390's for all mountain.

It seems that the Mobs are cheaper and lighter so are they better?

I need a good all mountain/freestyle binding for 3 months in Canada. I've got quite a playful style and love messing around on natural features etc, but I'm expecting to be riding a fair amount of pow in Canada so could do with a middle of the road-ish binding.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Mobs are going to be softer. Same straps and both cant, but the Mobs baseplate and Highback are softer.

If you want a skatier feel go for the Mobs. Otherwise 390 bosses are your better bet.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

mobs are a softer jibbey binder.

you want all mountain freestyle? go 390s

read up on all the hype those have around here. i ride them also


----------

